# .class datei mit eingabeaufforderung starten



## Arvid (15. Jul 2009)

Also ich hab ein paar kleine Programme mit Eclipse geschrieben und würde die nun gerne mal außerhalb von Eclipse laufen lassen.
Ich hab das sogar schonmal genau an diesem rechner mit ein paar class-Dateien gemacht und es hat funktioniert, nur jetzt gehts irgendwie nichtmehr und ich hab keine ahnung warum ???:L

ich hab bisher immer cmd geöffnet und cd "Verzeichnis" eingegeben und dann java "name der class datei" eingegeben aber da kommt jetzt jedes mal die meldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Rechner (wrong name: de/straube/sonstiges/Rechner)

weiß jemand woran das liegt? 
danke schonmal


----------



## Noctarius (15. Jul 2009)

Wenn deine Class-Datei Foo.class heißt musst du so starten:

```
java Foo
```


----------



## Arvid (15. Jul 2009)

genau so starte ich, in meinem fall java Rechner

Nur das funktioniert nicht da kommt immer die Fehlermeldung die ich geschrieben habe


----------



## The_S (15. Jul 2009)

Berücksichtigst du das Package/Die Ordnerstruktur?

Java Blog Buch : 01.04.01 Schreiben, Kompilieren, Ausführen


----------



## Arvid (15. Jul 2009)

also das package das ganz oben im eclipse editor bei meinem programm steht heißt:
package de.straube.sonstiges;

und das Verzeichnis in dem sich die .class datei befindet heißt:
C:\Java\test2\src\de\straube\sonstiges

müsste doch eigentlich stimmen wenn ich bei der eingabeaufforderung: "cd C:\Java\test2\src\de\straube\sonstiges" eingeb und dann "java Rechner" genau auf die art hab ich das vor ca ner woche schonmal gemacht und es hat funktioniert und jetzt kommt jedes mal diese blöde fehlermeldung


----------



## Noctarius (15. Jul 2009)

```
java de.straube.sonstiges.Rechner
```

Javaklassen werden über den vollen Bezeichner angesprochen.


----------



## Arvid (15. Jul 2009)

jop du hast recht, ich hab jetzt das verzeichnis in dem der ordner "de" ist angegeben, also: "cd C:\Java\test2\src\" und dann "java de.straube.sonstiges.Rechner" und damit hats geklappt??? :L:bahnhof:
ich weiß zwar nicht warum es vor ca einer woche einfach nur mit "java Rechner" ging aber hauptsache ich weiß jetzt wie es geht :toll:

@ The S:
danke für die seite hat mir echt geholfen 

jop danke Noctarius habs jetzt auch gemerkt, was mir immer für blöde fehler passieren


----------



## Noctarius (15. Jul 2009)

am besten machst du im Projekt-Verzeichnis

```
java -cp src/ de.straube.sonstiges.Rechner
```

PS: Man sollte Ordner für Sourcefiles und für Binaries (die Class-Dateien) eigentlich trennen. Z.B. src und bin


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Jul 2009)

Arvid hat gesagt.:


> ich weiß zwar nicht warum es vor ca einer woche einfach nur mit "java Rechner" ging...



Dann hast du damals vermutlich nicht angegeben gehabt:

```
package de.straube.sonstiges;
```


----------

